# Ask me anything. Dragon wolf edition



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

I may not be the most popular person here (many of you are thinking "who the heck is this dork") but I promise to answer anything you ask me. Just please keep it clean here. If your question is 18+, plz ask it in a private message. I am doing this as a way to help others know me and possibly make new friends.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

I know you but do you know me?

Tell me what my sona looks like?


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I know you but do you know me?
> 
> Tell me what my sona looks like?


Gray male cat man with Persian or Arabic clothing. He carries a scimitar, smokes a pipe and you threatened to hurt me for the khajiit jokes.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 14, 2020)

Why not werewolf?


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Why not werewolf?


It's been done before. Plus I couldn't decide between a wolf and a dragon


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 14, 2020)

You could be a dragon wolf infected with lycanthropy.

Werewolves make everything 1000% better <:


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You could be a dragon wolf infected with lycanthropy.
> 
> Werewolves make everything 1000% better <:


Look. My sona, my story.... Though Arnak was infected with vampirism once.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 14, 2020)

Peh, vampires... Will never understand why people would want something cold and dead when they could have something hot and panting instead <:

Well if you change your mind about the lycanthropy, I'm happy to bite you or spit in your coffee or whatever your preferred method of conversion is.

Us werewolves welcome everyone. We're cool like that.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Gray male cat man with Persian or Arabic clothing. He carries a scimitar, smokes a pipe and you threatened to hurt me for the khajiit jokes.


I will murder you


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> You could be a dragon wolf infected with lycanthropy.
> 
> Werewolves make everything 1000% better <:


Except for wolves


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Peh, vampires... Will never understand why people would want something cold and dead when they could have something hot and panting instead <:
> 
> Well if you change your mind about the lycanthropy, I'm happy to bite you or spit in your coffee or whatever your preferred method of conversion is.
> 
> Us werewolves welcome everyone. We're cool like that.


Werewolves are stereotypically Savage and mindless brutes. Arnak is all about using his brain and magical abilities.


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I will murder you


C'mon man, I was just saying. I know you're not a freaking khajiit!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

Arnak said:


> C'mon man, I was just saying. I know you're not a freaking khajiit!


I will murder you for calling me Persian and calling my sabre a scimitar! >:[


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I will murder you for calling me Persian and calling my sabre a scimitar! >:[


1: i didn't know which you were
2: it's a curved sword, I only said scimitar because the only sabers I've seen were civil war.

Quit being a jerk and just hug me for fuck sake


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

Arnak said:


> 1: i didn't know which you were
> 2: it's a curved sword, I only said scimitar because the only sabers I've seen were civil war.
> 
> Quit being a jerk and just hug me for fuck sake


Ugh *Hugs and German suplexes you* I ain't jerk! It's just my crude sense of humour


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 14, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Werewolves are stereotypically Savage and mindless brutes.



How rude.

I don't stereotype your people, sir. I would thank you to not make disparaging generalizations about mine.

If you cannot be civil then I shall be taking my leave and rendering my services elsewhere.





Good day to you.


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

Every thread I made is destined to fail...


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Ugh *Hugs and German suplexes you* I ain't jerk! It's just my crude sense of humour


Was the suplex really necessary?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Was the suplex really necessary?


For calling me Persian yes


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> For calling me Persian yes


A simple correction would have sufficed.

Unfortunately, due to utter chaos and the exact opposite of what I wanted.

This thread is now closed.


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

Due to events that led WAY down hill. This thread is closed permanently. 

Go talk to your popular furs and leave this poor sorcerer alone.

Especially you @HistoricalyIncorrect


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Due to events that led WAY down hill. This thread is closed permanently.
> 
> Go talk to your popular furs and leave this poor sorcerer alone.
> 
> Especially you @HistoricalyIncorrect


*tips the fedora*
Or... you could stop taking everything so setiously?


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 14, 2020)

@HistoricalyIncorrect you're a cossack, right? I know one song in which Luiz Gonzaga mentions the "cossack dance" :>






@Arnak: in which occasions do you wear your robe? I think I might have seen you with clothes off once, somewhere


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 14, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> @HistoricalyIncorrect you're a cossack, right? I know one song in which Luiz Gonzaga mentions the "cossack dance" :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a cossack but close enough


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

Guifrog said:


> @HistoricalyIncorrect you're a cossack, right? I know one song in which Luiz Gonzaga mentions the "cossack dance" :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only when I'm feeling frisky


----------



## Skittles (Jan 14, 2020)

-Disguised and using a different voice- Do you like the Queen of LPW?


----------



## Breyo (Jan 14, 2020)

Can I ask why you don't enchant daggers? I've got some stalks of celery that I nibbled away into daggers (they're surprisingly sturdy and sharp) that could really benefit from some magic


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Disguised and using a different voice- Do you like the Queen of LPW?


Yes


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

bkk1 said:


> Can I ask why you don't enchant daggers? I've got some stalks of celery that I nibbled away into daggers (they're surprisingly sturdy and sharp) that could really benefit from some magic


Because I'm not your source of income. I've had men bring in daggers for enchanting only to sell them later


----------



## Breyo (Jan 14, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Because I'm not your source of income. I've had men bring in daggers for enchanting only to sell them later


That's fair! It wasn't my plan, but I guess there's nothing wrong with being cautious


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

bkk1 said:


> That's fair! It wasn't my plan, but I guess there's nothing wrong with being cautious


Indeed. Though I never said I wouldn't enchant other weapons. The more exotic, the better your chances


----------



## Breyo (Jan 14, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Indeed. Though I never said I wouldn't enchant other weapons. The more exotic, the better your chances


Hmm, ok! I'll bare that in mind!


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Jan 14, 2020)

What are your thoughts on dinosaurs?


----------



## Arnak (Jan 14, 2020)

Axel_is_Crafty said:


> What are your thoughts on dinosaurs?


They're interesting


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 18, 2020)

What is your quest?
What is your favorite color?
What is the capital of Assyria?

...And what does a dragon wolf look like, anyways?


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Jan 18, 2020)

Real talk, though, what system of magic do you use? I tend to go for the single-type specialty magic, where my mage characters have a theme and all their spells are variations of that theme. And it's energy based, rather than casts per day or whatever, so they can push themselves at the cost of their health.


----------



## Arnak (Jan 18, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> What is your quest?
> What is your favorite color?
> What is the capital of Assyria?
> 
> ...And what does a dragon wolf look like, anyways?


Knowledge
Dark red or any red
Idk


Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Real talk, though, what system of magic do you use? I tend to go for the single-type specialty magic, where my mage characters have a theme and all their spells are variations of that theme. And it's energy based, rather than casts per day or whatever, so they can push themselves at the cost of their health.


I dabble in all forms. I'm just sparing when it comes to magic such as voodoo or black magic


----------



## Arnak (Jan 18, 2020)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> What is your quest?
> What is your favorite color?
> What is the capital of Assyria?
> 
> ...And what does a dragon wolf look like, anyways?


Also, a dragon wolf may look different according to the person who made them. Mine is mostly scales but possesses some fur along his belly and palms


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 18, 2020)

This is Tazmo from Raccoon Ridge Channel 3 news.  

*holds microphone close to you*

Is it true that Ricky Six Gun was your lover and that you are responsible for his disappearance?


----------



## Arnak (Jan 18, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> This is Tazmo from Raccoon Ridge Channel 3 news.
> 
> *holds microphone close to you*
> 
> Is it true that Ricky Six Gun was your lover and that you are responsible for his disappearance?


Ricky was my great great great great great great great great grandson, he left to find himself. Aika the manokit has his profile now.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 18, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Ricky was my great great great great great great great great grandson, he left to find himself. Aika the manokit has his profile now.



Thanks for clearing that up

also our viewers would like to know what do you enjoy eating?   Though immortal, surely you eat for pleasure, no?


----------



## Arnak (Jan 18, 2020)

Tazmo said:


> Thanks for clearing that up
> 
> also our viewers would like to know what do you enjoy eating?   Though immortal, surely you eat for pleasure, no?


Im quite fond of certain pastas


----------

